

Google plans to stop selling handsets (Nexus Ones) - Tichy
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/14/google-changes-nexus-one-plans-will-stop-selling-handsets-onlin/

======
anigbrowl
_Actual_ headline: Google changes Nexus One plans, will stop selling handsets
online.

Not the same, at all.

~~~
Tichy
Language nitpicking. Sorry for the ambiguous headline, but what I meant is
what you said.

